

The Airplane That Saved the World - Lessons from WWII Fighter Innovation - dailo10
http://www.slate.com/id/2293662/pagenum/all

======
pg
That image is so hilariously not a Spitfire. It's not even a plane; it's just
one engine of a Catalina.

~~~
steerpike
Seriously. How do you write an article referencing one of the most iconic,
symbolic and emotive engineering creations of the 20th century and slap an
image so glaringly incorrect onto it?

